# looking for thermometer - thermostat



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

i need device which can measure temperature in the tank and turn fan ON/OFF based on parameters.
For sure they exist, but I do not know proper name to Google it
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

I think they just called temperature controller

http://www.mcmaster.com/#temperature-controls/=jhl7xx

or ebay ones
http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/showthread.php?t=479021


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

sig said:


> i need device which can measure temperature in the tank and turn fan ON/OFF based on parameters.
> For sure they exist, but I do not know proper name to Google it
> Thanks


Here you go my friend.
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/new-items/p17685732.html
--
Paul


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you guys. got it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

darthvictor said:


> I think they just called temperature controller
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#temperature-controls/=jhl7xx
> 
> ...


for this price I will work as a switch myself 
thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Greg, I suggest getting RKL lite. It works as an advance thermostat, advanced timer and can be expanded to connect Ph/ORP probes, etc. That's what I use and I have no regrets about a little investment on this unit.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=da-rk1


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

conix67 said:


> Greg, I suggest getting RKL lite. It works as an advance thermostat, advanced timer and can be expanded to connect Ph/ORP probes, etc. That's what I use and I have no regrets about a little investment on this unit.
> 
> http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=da-rk1


I have one, but I do not think that I connect cooler fan to the temp probe, because it should work opposite to the heating.
Probably, I do not understand what you are saying

I checked these thermostats above and they are useless because the on/off is 3-4 degrees

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

sig said:


> I have one, but I do not think that I connect cooler fan to the temp probe, because it should work opposite to the heating.
> Probably, I do not understand what you are saying
> 
> I checked these thermostats above and they are useless because the on/off is 3-4 degrees


You can use any outlets to turn-on if the temperature hits above set temperature. It even has support for hysteresis (to avoid unnecessary on/off cycle).

In other words, RKL alone is enough to connect two devices - heater and chiller - to control the temperature to stay certain range.

I have cooling fans that turn on only after water temperature hits above 81F.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you very much for advice. I am going to read specification today

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

